# Cold temps bring fun subjects



## crimbfighter (Dec 29, 2017)

Found these crystals on the inside of the front door. 

All shot with ambient light, D500, 40mm f/2.8 macro @ f/5.6, 1:1, 1/250 sec, ISO 200 and cropped heavily

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesome set!  Neat patterns.  Very cool!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 29, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Awesome set!  Neat patterns.  Very cool!


Thanks!


----------



## rosh4u (Dec 29, 2017)

The pattern is seen so clearly in these shots. Great!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 29, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> The pattern is seen so clearly in these shots. Great!


Thank you! I find back lighting produces great contrast in the ice to help resolve detail.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 29, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> rosh4u said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is seen so clearly in these shots. Great!
> ...



Shot from the inside or outside?


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 29, 2017)

BrentC said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > rosh4u said:
> ...


Shot from the inside because I didn't feel like standing in the cold..  it was nice and bright outside and dark inside. Unfortunately it meant that once the inner door was open, it was a race against time before I had nothing but water droplets on my hands...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2017)

Way to go, man! Six and seven are my favorites, but all are interesting.


----------



## edz101 (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow these are amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm always fascinated by the patterns in ice crystals. The first one I like the most as the details seem sharper. I've been trying to think of a new project, might have to see if I can rig up a black line macro of a crystal. At least I could stay inside in relative warmth.


----------



## baturn (Dec 30, 2017)

Great set! #1 for me.


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 30, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Way to go, man! Six and seven are my favorites, but all are interesting.


Thanks! I also liked 6 and 7 the most because they looked like alien landscapes photographed from orbit. 1 was my close third because it looks like creepy spinal columns..



edz101 said:


> Wow these are amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thank you!



smoke665 said:


> I'm always fascinated by the patterns in ice crystals. The first one I like the most as the details seem sharper. I've been trying to think of a new project, might have to see if I can rig up a black line macro of a crystal. At least I could stay inside in relative warmth.


I believe #1 had the least crop, so that probably helped. I thought about looking into different methods of growing crystals on glass. I would be interested to see if you can take that project somewhere.



baturn said:


> Great set! #1 for me.


Thanks!


----------



## slat (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice set. I like 1 and 6. Like how the crystals and condensation contrast each other in 6.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 31, 2017)

Excellent set.
1. is nominated for POTM.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow. You got some extreme macro in a couple of those. Very nice photos. You definitely caught an interesting set of photos. Well deserved nomination for POTM too!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 2, 2018)

slat said:


> Nice set. I like 1 and 6. Like how the crystals and condensation contrast each other in 6.


Thank you! I was only using ambient light on these, but it still did produce some nice contrast, depending on the shape of the crystals. It's so interesting to me how the different crystal shapes refract light differently.



zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 1. is nominated for POTM.


Thank you very much!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow. You got some extreme macro in a couple of those. Very nice photos. You definitely caught an interesting set of photos. Well deserved nomination for POTM too!


Thanks!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jan 3, 2018)

Very nice.


----------

